# Bachmann releases C-19 - Difference from Connie?



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

Bachmann just introduced a 1:20.3 C-19 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/NMRA_2012.pdf (At botto of page)

What is the difference between a C-19 and my Bachmann Connie?


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Connie is an outside frame loco and the C-19 is inside frame. 

Barry


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

The connie is an outside framed loco, based on a Mexican prototype. It has a large steel cab and Baker valve gear. 

The C-19 is based on a D&RG class 70, it is inside framed and Stephensons valve gear. 

Both are similar sized, but the connie is wider. 

Alec


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

In addition the Bachmann is not a scale model since the prototype was designed for 30 inch gauge track. The c19 will be made to scale of 1;20 and correct for the track we use. The Baldwin (c19) is also far more common as many lines used it, or variations, in the USA, and is not a foreign catalog design with obscure features like Baker valve gear such as on the Mexican prototype.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Could be a nice engine. Looks okay. I'm partial to the 'outside frame' look myself just for visuals. The "Connie" is a fat, wide little thing and needs room to move in tunnels, etc. 
This is what caught my eye though.... 

"powerful precision-balanced can motor connected to an ALL-METAL GEARBOX AND GEARS with appropriate gear reduction combine to create an eight-wheel drive system with superior performance at realistic speeds" 

Pity that the Connie didn't come with that.


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks. I knew you guys would know the answer.
Do you think this will be more popular than the Connie when released? Why didn't they do a 10 wheeler as opposed to what seems to be a Connie variation ?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My guess is that their 4-6-0 in the Big Hauler, Annie, series is the answer. That is a very successful engine in 1:22.5/24. Why offer it in a competing scale.

The 2-8-0 was a very common engine on the D&RGW. The 4-6-0 was an old stand by on the RGS, but most large scale modelers in 1:20.3 seem to be D&RGW and EBT lovers.

Chuck


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This might answer a few questions. I have an Accucraft C-19 which I took some side to side comparison photos of. These were taken after I had fitted the Accucraft snowplow but before I had completed all of the modifications to fully "Rio Grandize" the Connie. While the Bachmann will undoubtedly be slightly different, the Accucraft is in 1:20.3 and should give a good comparison:


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for posting your pictures. I like the new C-19, but will wait to see what sort of "teething troubles" are encountered with it.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Chuck, don't forget Tweetsie, the vintage railroad In Blowing Rock, NC that runs the last surviving 10-wheeler of the East Tennesee & Western North Carolina RR. If I'm not mistaken, this is the loco that Bachmann's 10-wheelers are based upon. That part of the world is worth modeling and it certainly don't look like Colorado! Some of the guys like Kevin Strong can fill you in on this, but I don't think the Colorado ten wheelers look exactly like the ET&WNC locos--especially in the area where the boiler sweeps up into the firebox. But ya better ask Mr. EBT, since he live in Colorado and seems to hang out at the Colorado RR Museum, a great facility by the way. OK, my work as resident know-it-all is done here. On to the next category.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, there are a number of railroads that used that type of engine. Based upon the responses here on MLS, the D&RGW and EBT are the most popular railroads. If you were a rivet counter you probably wouldn't have bought the 4-6-0 from Bachmann. It's a nice locomotive, but a representative of anything other that the Tweetsie is a characiture. Most people who buy trains buy what they like to look at, hence the UP, PRR and many other standard gauge railroads sold under the "Big Hauler" line. I have one of the original battery/RC "Big Haulers" I think the set was Santa Fe. I have since relettered the engine and cars to D&RGW. The engine never worked very well, but I have used the cars for many years.

Every time I get to Denver, once or twice a year, I always go to Caboose and The Colorado Railroad Museum. Last April, I took my grandson out and we had a great ride on the goose.

The DGRS has a great layout there at the museum. I only wish that it was there before we moved east back in 1993. Nancy and I were very active in the local group before we moved.



Chuck


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

The RGS used C-19's, and three of them were leased to the C&S. A number of other locomotives were very similar. 

As far as the Annie, the extended smokebox is the biggest problem, as well as driver spacing. The D&RGW T12's had a very long wheelbase with two drivers behind the pistons and the last driver well back under the firebox. The RGS 12 Wheelers were closer to the Annie, but no matter how you slice it, the tender for the Annie is unchanged from its early Big Hauler configuration behind a pretty well detailed locomotive. 

Why do I think the C-19 is better than the Connie and the Annie (I sold my Connie and my Annie to help pay for a K-27) is pretty simple. It has a prototype, and it's D&RGW. I just wish there wasn't such a limited selection. There were 10 C-19's built by Baldwin that matched in 1881. Of course, Bachmann never released any further variations on the K-27, especially the "inside valve" version. 

Of course, given the prices... 

Robert


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Baldwin, Alco, Lima, etc., etc., custom built engines to fit their buyer's needs. No generic model made of anything will likely match what you need if you're a protypical type but unless you're capable of building an engine from scratch, from the ground up... you have to work with what's offered. I model the ET&WNC which the Annie is probably most closely modeled to and STILL, there are dozens of things you would want to change to make it accurate. The scale alone of the Annie/Big hauler spawns much debate. Hooray for another new engine from 'the Bachman' and hopefully, if it basically fits your needs and scale, the all metal drivetain should give you a good, [1,500 dollars?], base to work from. I hope it will be a nice new addition for many modeler's needs. I look forward to seeing what people make of it. 
I personally would've liked to see a good 4-8-4 released in N scale. [sigh] I'll have to be happy with the nice 2-8-0 spectrum I recently purchased, [140.00], in that scale which is a great running steam locomotive model in a scale that has few of those. I guess Bachmann can't get rich selling those. Maybe next year....


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Well kinda stand off scale is close enough for me , but if you are ever in North Carolina to see the "Tweetsie" RR , you will smile a really big smile when that 4-6-0 comes around the curve to the station , all I could think was MAN there IS the Bachmann 4-6-0 , I couldn't belive how they captured the look so well .

The last surviving 10-wheeler of the East Tennesee & Western North Carolina RR. is BEAUTIFUL in steam .


----------

